

Allen Morgan a VC for Mayfield Fund and a big proponent of Web2.0 is Gone - nickb
http://www.pehub.com/wordpress/?p=2718

======
Alex3917
For those who haven't read it already, the archives on his blog are a
goldmine, esp. his ten commandments of venture capital:

<http://allensblog.typepad.com/>

